# Transfer Express Offers Three Starter Packs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Transfer Express offers three packages with everything you need to get started doing custom heat printing quickly and economically. The packs target application, design, and marketing needs with a trio of tools. 
The Quick Slip Pad Protector slips over the bottom press platen and protects it from ink and adhesive residue. It also makes loading and unloading shirts and doing front and back applications easier. The Easy Prints Marketing Kit features an idea book with customizable artwork and design ideas, a color selector so you can show customers actual ink colors, display samples, and a $10 coupon on your next order.

The packs also provide access to the Easy View® online design tool. This will enable you to combine artwork and text to create custom transfer proofs for customers in seconds. The starter packs also include an 8-inch white Champ Number Kit and a credit redeemable on future product purchases. 

The Economy Heat Starter Package groups an 11-inch-by-15-inch MAXX clamshell heat press with materials and information at an affordable price. It includes a $100 product credit. 
The Plus Heat Press Starter Package features a 15-inch-by-15-inch MAXX clamshell heat press and a $125 product credit. 

The Plus Heat Press Starter Package offers a 16-inch-by-16-inch Hotronix Auto Clam Heat Press, a Counter Caddy, and a $125 product credit.

All starter packages ship free in the continental United States. 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

